# Reptile/Amphibian survey



## Toffeek (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm a reptile owner (Bearded Dragon) and student studying Wildlife and Habitat Management. I was wondering if you would be willing to complete the linked survey to help me gather information for my final project. 

 Reptile/Amphibian Survey

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

That link takes you to the main page and not your survey otherwise i would have completed it


----------



## Toffeek (Jan 21, 2006)

Link fixed, sorry.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

done


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

i would havedone the survey, but i dont purchase my animals my family runs an animal sanctuary were we rescue birds of prey and exotic animals, i dont believe i should buy animals wen there r so many that need rehomed from people who buy them on a whim cos there cool, then realise that they cant b arsed with them, or wait til they bugger the animal up cos they dont have a clue wat there doin with them


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

done it


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

done....hope this helps and will you let us know your findings?....


----------



## scorpion king (Jan 24, 2006)

done


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

done


----------



## animal mad (Jan 7, 2006)

Done, hope not too late.
kim


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

done prob to late but you never no :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Just done it too :lol: :lol: Probably too late like warren said but oh well.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

just done it too


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Done, if use lot think your late, i'm pretty screwed :shock:


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

Done


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

just done it, hope it helps.......


----------

